# Merlin



## Nick Jaden Williams (Jun 2, 2011)

I think Merlin is ABSOLUTELY the best fantasy show ever! Gwen is just smexii and I love the plot. They took away my Sy-Fy though so idk if it still comes on - I'm tempted to try and find it online...

Anyone else love this show?  I can't believe a network actually cancelled it before it came to Sy-Fy (I don't remember which one).


----------



## myrddin173 (Jun 2, 2011)

It was NBC, and its actually a BBC production so it airs in britain in the fall, and the US the following year.  Oh and you can find it online, I always do before it gets to the US.  I enjoy some of the different takes they have on the classic Arthurian Legends, some aren't particularly obvious but I always feel happy when I notice things.


----------



## Artless (Jun 4, 2011)

Personally, I can't stand the show, BECAUSE of the different takes they have on the Arthurian legends! 

I mean hell, Merlin was an old man by the time Arthur came into his kingship.

But I'm a traditionalist, as my copy of le morte de arthur on my bookshelf will atest


----------



## AvengerofOsiris (Jun 5, 2011)

Gwen is HIDEOUS in that show.  That may seem shallow, but it is really distracting.


----------



## Helbrecht (Jun 5, 2011)

AvengerofOsiris said:


> Gwen is HIDEOUS in that show.  That may seem shallow, but it is really distracting.



Hey, I think the actress playing Gwen is okay. I prefer Katie McGrath, who plays Morgana, though. She's tidy.  Oh, and Michelle Ryan as Nimueh in the first season? Guh.

. . .

[/testosterone-driven heterosexual teenaged male]

Sorry about that, I was just carrying on a trend. xD I kind of have a soft spot for this show. Here in the UK, it fills the same Saturday night timeslot on BBC1 as _Doctor Who_ does in its off-season, so I sort of feel obligated to check it out.

It's actually not bad. The characters are surprisingly strong and developed for a family-oriented fantasy show, and I find they're often what keeps bringing me back to it.

Also, Anthony Head is awesome.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jun 6, 2011)

I've watched an episode or two here and there, and I wasn't grabbed by it. Seemed like it was designed more for the teenager demographic than for adults. And the fact that it was an alternate take on the legend bugged me too.


----------



## Artless (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who gets riled up when tv shows mess with our beloved legends


----------



## PandoraBox (Jun 23, 2011)

I am totally in love with the show. It is the best fantasy series I have seen in a long while. The characters and writing are both 
funny and witty. I love the banter between the characters, especially Merlin and Author. My hubby and I just finished watching 
season 1 & 2 on Netflix. We could not wait. We just purchased season 3 on iTunes and are 3 episodes in right now. I find there 
are moments when I watch the show I am holding my breathe in anticipation of what will happen next. I melt at the long caring 
glances between Gwen and Author. Merlin is a cutie!!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 1, 2011)

I absolutely love the show! It's coming back tonight and I'm soooo excited!!! The guy playing Arthur is pretty good looking. I am a bit bothered about how they portrayed Gwen, but I guess as long as they're consistent with their own story lines then it's fine with me.


----------

